
An old-school reply to an advertiser’s retro threat - aaronbrethorst
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/b57fee24-cb3c-11e5-be0b-b7ece4e953a0.html#axzz3zbxqnMLZ
======
detaro
HPE response, including the full text of the letter:
[http://www.prweek.com/article/1382556/hewlett-packard-
enterp...](http://www.prweek.com/article/1382556/hewlett-packard-enterprise-
releases-letter-sent-ft-journalist-dispute-ad-threat-claim)

